
How to get remote work abroad? Example USA - hellouruguay
Hello, I live in Uruguay and here my salary with 2 years of experience in Angular is 5 dollars for hours. My
But the company I work for sells my hour to US companies for $ 50, the difference is crazy. So I want to be the one who sells my time directly
======
gus_massa
There are three automatic posts about jobs by
[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring)
the first working day of the month (next is in 10 days, on August 3rd). Try to
find the correct one to get info and to post.

